# Levacol



## Guest (Nov 4, 2004)

Has anyone ever used levacol for treatment of parasites? I guess its a European parasite treatment and defense medication. I cannot even find an english site discussing the stuff, except vivaria.nl. Maybe its Nederland's little Dendrobatidae secret!


----------



## bwood1979 (Apr 27, 2004)

Levacol is a brand name for Levasimole. It used to popular to treat roundworm and parasites in swine. If you have a copy of Amphibian medicine and captive husbandry, they talk about it. 

I used it to treat all of my imported frogs with no ill effect. It is strong so you might want to start with panacure or something like that if they are heavily infested. Levacol will wipe out nematodes and other parasite that might be hard to get rid of. 

I am no expert but I swear by the stuff. I really like that you drop the liquid on the back of the frog because you can monitor how much their dosage. I never had any luck dusting with panacure.

I don’t have any in stock but if enough of you are interested, I can place an order. I have supplied some vets who were looking for it because it is difficult to find here.

-Blake


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2004)

I was talking to Peter at Vivaria.nl and he basically said everything you did about Levasimole. You also have to be careful when applying to the frogs, so it doesn't get into their eyes. It has been used in Europe for a while now. So will a frog go septic if they have a large parasite load and are dosed with Levacol?


----------



## bwood1979 (Apr 27, 2004)

They can. If the load is high and they are all killed at once then you can have problems. 

I treated them twice after two unsuccessful months with panacure and their fecals came back clean. I am going to use it for wc frogs that are eating well and active, they seem to be able to handle it. I think that the stress would be to high for sick frogs but again I'm no expert. 

I'm a strong believer in getting some weight on new frogs before aggressively treating them. I started the weak ones on Metronidazole to get them eating and then treated them. I have yet to lose any animals and they are actually all thriving and breeding now.

I like to be cautious with any meds but I think that if you need to use them, this combination is really the best. 

-Blake


----------

